# Fan and filter?



## Honest al (May 3, 2020)

Does the fan go inside or outside the tent ? I put it outside ?


----------



## Honest al (May 3, 2020)

How do you post pictures ?


----------



## Caw (May 3, 2020)

From what I've read, you need a minimum of 2 fans INSIDE the tent (upper and lower). Plus, you'll need ventilation- to pull fresh air into the tent and exhale air out. If odor is a concern, then you'll need a carbon filter to catch the air coming out.

You post pics using "upload a file".


----------



## Honest al (May 3, 2020)

Honest al said:


> How do you post pictures ?


----------



## Honest al (May 3, 2020)

The fan and carbon filter are on the top end of tent . Does fan go in tent ? And filter outside ?


----------



## Caw (May 3, 2020)

Honest al said:


> The fan and carbon filter are on the top end of tent . Does fan go in tent ? And filter outside ?



Completely up to you.

My flower tent has an inline fan and filter in the tent. My veg tent is connected and vents into the flower tent. My drying box has the fan and filter on the outside.

Be sure you have a way for fresh air to enter the tent.


----------



## Honest al (May 3, 2020)

Caw said:


> From what I've read, you need a minimum of 2 fans INSIDE the tent (upper and lower). Plus, you'll need ventilation- to pull fresh air into the tent and exhale air out. If odor is a concern, then you'll need a carbon filter to catch the air coming out.
> 
> You post pics using "upload a file".


Thanks got some pictures up . I use led lighting so heat and big air flow not necessary . Trying to figure out this filter setup ? Filter in tent or outside tent ? Same with fan ?


----------



## Caw (May 3, 2020)

I dont know if theres an advantage one way or the other.

I dont see why your setup wouldnt work as is. I kind of like it since it doesn't require any ducting. You simply want air movement - LED or not. Since you fan is pulling air out, you need to be sure theres a way for fresh air to enter the tent - a vent or smaller intake fan, usually on the lower part of the tent.


----------



## Caw (May 3, 2020)

Here's what I have going on.

3 fans up top and 1 down low in flower tent. With an intake fan for fresh air.

1 fan in veg tent. And an intake fan.


----------



## Honest al (May 3, 2020)

Caw said:


> I dont know if theres an advantage one way or the other.
> 
> I dont see why your setup wouldnt work as is. I kind of like it since it doesn't require any ducting. You simply want air movement - LED or not. Since you fan is pulling air out, you need to be sure theres a way for fresh air to enter the tent - a vent or smaller intake fan, usually on the lower part of the tent.


Thanks got a small fan on floor by air intake hole and another vent part open . It was sucking the walls together lol  . The filter is hooked up to the timer so is only on 12 hr , is that okay no air movement while sleeping . Cool basement apron 68/72 .


----------



## Honest al (May 3, 2020)

Caw said:


> Here's what I have going on.
> 
> 3 fans up top and 1 down low in flower tent. With an intake fan for fresh air.
> 
> 1 fan in veg tent. And an intake fan.


That’s uptown ! Nice operation


----------



## Caw (May 3, 2020)

Someone better skilled than myself should come around and answer if it's okay or not. I would think you would want it on 24/7 though (at least that's how I run my flower tent).

What stage are your plants in? When odor becomes an issue, you'll definitely want it running at all times.

I do keep my drying box on a timer. The carbon filter and inline fan come on every 3 hours for 5 mins - just to pull out old air. There is another small fan at the bottom to just move air around.


----------



## Caw (May 3, 2020)

Honest al said:


> That’s uptown ! Nice operation



Thanks. All homemade, diy - nice when you can build to suit your space.

Attaching a pic so that you can see both tents connected.

And the drying "box" - exactly what it is, a box. Under $20 to build. It has a small USB fan at the bottom.


----------



## Daxtell (May 3, 2020)

I set up my carbon filter inside my closet to catch the skunk dank smell and connected it via a flex tube to a fan outside the closet.  My closets are not air tight, so clean air is drawn in through holes, leaks at the door, et al to flow through the carbon filters to catch stank.  The air goes out via a flex vent tube to an in line fan, then out to my basement, where the closets are located.  One closet is for veg and drying, the second is for bloom.  The drying rack also double duties as a clone machine when not drying herbs.

I also have small fans to circulate air inside the closets.  They run 24/7 because of smell.  The small fans keep moistu re/condensation low.  Heat is not an issue,  LEDs are cool running.


----------



## Honest al (May 4, 2020)

That’s a clean setup. First year indoors after 2 so so years outside . Getting different opinions on leaves . To trim or not ? I went halfway and tied some branches to the side to let light in and air . All big leaves are gone . What’s your view on this . They went into flower March 21 set 12/12 hour. I live in the Vancouver area and have a 2/4 foot tent , holding 5 plants . Use a led grow light with 2 fluorescent grow tubes .


----------



## Caw (May 4, 2020)

I'm relatively new to growing. Prior experience, I was too young and dumb to care about doing things right.

I too remove most large fan leaves prior to going into flower, and throughout. I read to remove all leaves growing into the center of the plant, and I try to follow that general rule. I have limited space and want maximum air flow and light penetration. 

Your plants look good. What strains are you growing?


----------



## Honest al (May 5, 2020)

OG from clones. First year indoors and I’m happy .


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 5, 2020)

Filter inside the tent with the fan _pulling_ air through it. The fan can be inside or out but always keep in mind that these fans pull air much more effectively than pushing it which means the fan will last longer when set up properly. The idea being to suck air through your filter before it's expelled from the tent and make sure your filter is at the top of the tent so it's always pulling hot air from the top instead of removing your cooler air from down low. I've seen peeps do it wrong. I also have a 4" duct fan pumping cooler fresh air into my flower tent at floor level.


----------



## Honest al (May 6, 2020)

Small operation 4 OG about 10/14 days to harvest , 2 not so good years outside . Have 2 Florescent tubes and a 1000 watt LED in the grow tent . Small fan on floor with vent open . Some pictures .


----------



## Honest al (May 6, 2020)

Some pictures and what type of fertilizer to finish the buds, thinking 10/12 days ?


----------

